# Cool Gun Website



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe you've heard of imdb.com (international movie database). Well tonight I accidentally stumbled on imfdb.com (international movie firearm database). Shows which guns were used in any movie you can imagine. VERY COOL if you ask me!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

www.imfdb.com here is a link to them. Nice find ebbs.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

NICE find!


----------

